# Would you try to steal this sandal?



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

> Security snake: An Egyptian cobra guards a bejewelled sandal on sale in Harrods department store, London. Source: BBC News


Would you be willing to give it a try? :lol2:


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

I would lol! Distraction lol.
Are they keeping it there like that in the pic? It doesn't look like a good setup for a cobra.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i wouldnt no, but that cobra looks nice.... lol


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

i would but im insane :mf_dribble: haha nice cobra lol


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd steal the cobra and leave the crappy shoe. : victory:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> I'd steal the cobra and leave the crappy shoe. : victory:


exactly what i was thinking : victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Since there is only one my answer would be no however had there been two and they had been in a size 6 they would be mine by now!!

Marina


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

> HardwickiI'd steal the cobra and leave the crappy shoe. : victory:


Snap!!!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> I'd steal the cobra and leave the crappy shoe. : victory:


bloomin heck im surprised at a women saying that :lol2:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Just hope the snake doesn't take a fancy to the sandal :lol2:


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

i really hope this isnt true. So many serious DWA have to fork out thousands to ensure they have a "secure" area as according to the council, i hope that thing isnt allowed to be out of an enclosure...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

its true but only for a day / few hours


http://uk.news.yahoo.com/afp/20070910/tod-lifestyle-britain-fashion-harrods-sn-6058bda_1.html


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd take both just to p**s them off


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

lol, intresting i must say... shuda went london that day

poor snake though, must have been stressed


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

thats stupid what if it bit some one?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if it bit somebody they'd find the person trying to steal the shoe rolling about in agony or dead. 
It's a £62,000 pair of sandals which would have been in a closed display cabinet so the only people it could have bitten are the ones going in the display.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Silvershark said:


> Would you be willing to give it a try? :lol2:


The only problem is it's not an Egyptian Cobra, It's a Monocled Cobra (Naja kaouthia)


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

This was in Harrods, it was just a photo opportunity for the press and the snake was then removed.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

:lol2::lol2:

I would take the shoes as I have a cobra dont want 2 cobras and id be in my partners good books aswell for thinking of her for a change :lol2:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

sorry to boycot dru check your pm


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd have a go...considering the snake isn't there anymore..

Stick it straight in the ad-mag.

Mason


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Hell I'm a Lutonian. I'll steal anything :lol2:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

id do a bit of a distraction...so yeah lol!


----------

